# Source of Colored Mags!



## Roy (Jan 6, 2007)

Look at this site for mags in some nice colors!!!
http://www.zbattery.com/magflashlite.html


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Roy-

Also here for a good selection of colors and special edition Mags: Action Lights

Mark


----------



## summerwind (Jan 7, 2007)

here are 2 other sources where i found colors i can't find in the states,
found a Blue Shimmer 2AA and Solitaire here,

http://www.armysurplus.com.au/index.php?page=listProduct&cat=LIGHTING&subcat=MAGLITE+FLASHLIGHTS

found Jade, Orange and a couple other here, and Matt was quite helpful on setting up the purchase and delivery which came yesterday,

http://www.mackay.co.uk/webstore/acatalog/548.html


----------



## will (Jan 7, 2007)

summerwind said:


> here are 2 other sources where i found colors i can't find in the states,
> found a Blue Shimmer 2AA and Solitaire here,
> 
> http://www.armysurplus.com.au/index.php?page=listProduct&cat=LIGHTING&subcat=MAGLITE+FLASHLIGHTS



If any one plans on ordering from the above, please PM me first. I am interested in a solitaire blue shimmer. I just can't justify the $38.00 AUD (roughly $30.00 US )shipping for one light. I would be willing to split the shipping cost.

will


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 7, 2007)

Will, I might be able to get solitaire in blue shimmer locally. I'll check this week and let you know.


----------



## summerwind (Jan 7, 2007)

found Blue Shimmer at one of the local wal-marts today, along with one that looked to be Purple, but is actually a Violet color and is a complete shade different from that of Purple.
i bought the 2 BS and the V, and one Hot Pink.........all the packaging had the same part #, and all say "red" in small print.


----------



## Xrunner (Jan 7, 2007)

summer, were they AA mags?


----------



## summerwind (Jan 7, 2007)

Xrunner,
yes they were 2AA........i'll keep my eye out for a Solitaire for Will as well.
wish i'd thought of it back when i bought the one that i got from australia.
i plan to order a few items from them again and if one of the blue shimmer lites that Will needs doesn't show up, i'll buy another.....


----------



## will (Jan 8, 2007)

summerwind said:


> found Blue Shimmer at one of the local wal-marts today, along with one that looked to be Purple, but is actually a Violet color and is a complete shade different from that of Purple.
> i bought the 2 BS and the V, and one Hot Pink.........all the packaging had the same part #, and all say "red" in small print.




There is a blue/violet/purple color that Walmart has had on and off. That one is very difficult to get a good picture of.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 8, 2007)

will said:


> There is a blue/violet/purple color that Walmart has had on and off. That one is very difficult to get a good picture of.


 
I think HD has the same color. Looks like purple under their lights, but is blue when you get out into sunlight...


----------



## Nebula (Jan 8, 2007)

HD does have the blue/purple color, but it is not the same color that Sprawl-Mart is selling. I have several of each, and prefer the more grape color of the Wal-Mart offering. BTW - they are getting more difficult to find. 



JNewell said:


> I think HD has the same color. Looks like purple under their lights, but is blue when you get out into sunlight...


----------



## maglitesales.com (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's a fairly decent assortment of AA Mini Mag colors as well: http://maglitesales.com/maglitestore/mini-maglite/aa-mini-mag and we're always looking to expand our product line as we are able to find sources.


----------

